# Blogger Thaba Baba Murdered



## kobiraaz

Breaking: Dead body of Bangladeshi Blogger Thaba Baba ( ahmed rajib) was discovered in front of his house few hours ago....

His Blogs ----à¦¥à¦¾à¦¬à¦¾ à¦¬à¦¾à¦¬à¦¾ « à¦¨à§à¦°à¦¾à¦¨à§ à¦à¦¾à¦ªà¦¾ à¦¸à¦®à¦à§à¦°

p.s: the link might be offensive to some people.....

*another info: Thaba baba was involved in organizing Shabag protest from Beginning........*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

This blog post was posted few days ago......... Taken from somewherblog......


----------



## Md Akmal

kobiraaz said:


> Breaking: Dead body of Bangladeshi Blogger Thaba Baba ( ahmed rajib) was discovered in front of his house few hours ago....
> 
> His Blogs ----à¦¥à¦¾à¦¬à¦¾ à¦¬à¦¾à¦¬à¦¾ « à¦¨à§&#8218;à¦°à¦¾à¦¨à§&#8364; à¦&#353;à¦¾à¦ªà¦¾ à¦¸à¦®à¦&#8212;à§à¦°
> 
> p.s: the link might be offensive to some people.....
> 
> *another info: Thaba baba was involved in organizing Shabag protest from Beginning........*



@ Good news. More to continue .....


----------



## Srinivas

Sad news .....


----------



## Bond

Md Akmal said:


> @ Good news. More to continue .....





Al-zakir said:


> Alhumdulillah! Ek aur fasaadi katam.



Pious muslims at play- rejoicing on a life loss!


----------



## sepoi

when they lose their morals and bankrupt idiology, they start the assasination. i strongly protest this killing !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;

&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460; &#2463;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480; &#2465;&#2463;&#2453;&#2478;

Published: 2013-02-15 17:28:11.0 Updated: 2013-02-15 17:36:39.0
&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2477; (&#2536;&#2540 &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

531
0
0 Print Friendly and PDF

&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463;&#2474; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2496; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460; &#2463;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480; &#2465;&#2463;&#2453;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2543;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2524;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2460;&#2454;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2459;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2497;&#2477; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2477;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2536;&#2538; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;

&#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2535;&#2535;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article591252.bdnews


----------



## idune

Looks like indians are destroying evidence before their involvement in creating shahbagh fascist fest get exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Bond said:


> Pious muslims at play- rejoicing on a life loss!



Totally halal, heaven guaranteed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

I've seen his blog.


----------



## Roybot

Another victory for the Religion of Peace.


----------



## Maira La

deleted flame bait! =)


----------



## Al-zakir

Fasaadis are wajib-ul-qatal as per quran e pak.


----------



## Mattrixx

Jamat has shown what they can do. Its war towards state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bond

Al-zakir said:


> Fasaadis are wajib-ul-qatal as per



are you planning to detonate yourself next time to get rid of more Fasaadis since they are wajib-ul-qtal?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> Dude died most probably from some internal feud among chattraleaguers & co (like Lucky). Incite violence and you get violence. It's karma at play. =)[/CO




It's all good man. I ain't have problem with it. Maut lanat ke sath.


----------



## sepoi

if you see the jammatis here are mostly from aboard. haha serving the kafers and talking about islam everywhere. none can be more hypocrit doublefaced like them 


madx said:


> Jamat has shown what they can do. Its war towards state.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## animelive

Bond said:


> are you planning to detonate yourself next time to get rid of more Fasaadis since they are wajib-ul-qtal?


why do you think he is in US?


----------



## kobiraaz

I believe he was attacked by the same group that attacked Asif Mahiuddin few days ago. You should notice their pattern- both are atheist blog writers, Mocks prophet Muhammad pbuh .... They weren't Awami bloggers. Both were attacked in similar style with sharp cutting weapons incision in the neck region!


----------



## Mattrixx

I cant believe "There are currently 1788 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1784 guests)"

OMG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

madx said:


> I cant believe "There are currently 1788 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1784 guests)"
> 
> OMG



Getting better now;

There are currently 1866 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 1858 guests)

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...gger-thaba-baba-murdered-2.html#ixzz2Kzgs9pxs

Maybe the folks from Shabagh Square are checking out this thread!


----------



## shehab21

!!!!!!!!! how can people do this kind work ? Murder is a big crime in our ISLAM. by the way i see he is a Nastik


----------



## kobiraaz

They are playing Real time assassin creed!!! damn! Do they use Hoodie?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

animelive said:


> why do you think he is in US?



And the FBI is keeping tabs on him........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Capt.Popeye said:


> And the FBI is keeping tabs on him........



as far as i know, Jamatis are no 1 united states friend in Bangladesh...


----------



## Moander

So another atheist down? Did he used to insult Islam? Never heard of him before.


----------



## kalu_miah

Please report any post that is calling any one else Jamat, Rezakar or implying that someone is a potential terorist. I have already reported many posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

kobiraaz said:


> as far as i know, Jamatis are no 1 united states friend in Bangladesh...



Maybe in BD, not in USA.
FBI is not concerned with that; only by key-words and trends.


----------



## idune

shehab21 said:


> !!!!!!!!! how can people do this kind work ? Murder is a big crime in our ISLAM. by the way i see he is a Nastik



It just funny and hypocritical that people who deface Islam and non believers are looking for protection and shelter from Islam.


----------



## Hammer-fist

kalu_miah said:


> Please report any post that is calling any one else Jamat, Rezakar or implying that someone is a potential terorist. I have already reported many posts.



So people can rejoice in the murder of a Bangladeshi citizen?

They can (like Al-Zakir and his "wajib ul qatal" comments) advocate the murder and killing of Bangladeshi citizens, however the problem is with those who disagree with them?
 @nuclearpak @WebMaster Please take note kalu_miah has an agenda whereby he wants to silence anyone who disagrees with his and his supporters views and is going to lobby actively for more and more restrictions on what we can say in the hope that we end up not being able to disagree with his views or end up leaving the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

Shibir has played a big game of shame. Killing him they tried to proof its an war between believers and non believers.

&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2524; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2447;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

kalu_miah said:


> Please report any post that is calling any one else Jamat, Rezakar or implying that someone is a potential terorist. I have already reported many posts.



Question: Are Jamatis and Rezakars; terrorists? Or just extremists?


----------



## kobiraaz

madx said:


> Shibir has played a big game of shame. Killing him they tried to proof its an war between believers and non believers.
> 
> &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2524; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2447;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2404;



don't mind. How do you know Shibir killed him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

Capt.Popeye said:


> Question: Are Jamatis and Rezakars; terrorists? Or just extremists?



How dare you mention such words!

Kalu_Miah will report you as he wants a total ban on any discussion about Jamatis or rezakars, but full freedom for anti-Indian, anti-mainstream Bangladeshi posters to insult as they please with their wonderful lexicon e.g. "malaun", "dalal", "Awami thug" etc.

Even in this thread Kalu_Miah's focus is not on the actual topic i.e. the murder of a Bangladeshi citizen but on silencing anti-Jamati Bangladeshis.

Re topic: We Bangladeshis should not encourage or celebrate the beating or murder of any Bangladeshi citizen.

@Mainstream Bangladeshis i.e. @DURJOY @yasinbin @sepoi @animelive @madx @RiasatKhan @ShadowFaux @PlanetSoldier @saleen_s7 and many others my humble request is the following.

1. If violence is carried out against any Jamati do not celebrate but state that Bangladesh's political differences and conflicts should not involve violence.

We want to become a modern developed country, so must develop a modern civilized mentality of being repulsed by violence.

2. If any Jamati or Jamati supporter tries to provoke you over these issues please ignore him as most decent people on this forum e.g. Pakistanis, Indians, Chinese are not stupid and will realize who are the extremists and the ones gloating over violence.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moander

madx said:


> Shibir has played a big game of shame. Killing him they tried to proof its an war between believers and non believers.
> 
> &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2524; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2447;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2439;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2404;



What shame? USA & their allies killing extremist all the time. sry couldn't find drone emote . Why we feel shame than?

P.S- I am very tolerable person but when people insult Islam & Mohammad (PBUH) it crosses the line.


----------



## idune

Hammer-fist said:


> So people can rejoice in the murder of a Bangladeshi citizen?
> 
> They can (like Al-Zakir and his "wajib ul qatal" comments) advocate the murder and killing of Bangladeshi citizens, however the problem is with those who disagree with them?
> 
> @nuclearpak @WebMaster Please take note kalu_miah has an agenda whereby he wants to silence anyone who disagrees with his and his supporters views and is going to lobby actively for more and more restrictions on what we can say in the hope that we end up not being able to disagree with his views or end up leaving the forum.



Hammer-fist already violated the rules many times by creating gang within the forum to attack anyone provide rebuttal to his base less statements. For sanity of the forum I would hope *Admin* will contain *Hammer-fist * gang up activity and vicious attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Hammer-fist said:


> So people can rejoice in the murder of a Bangladeshi citizen?
> 
> They can (like Al-Zakir and his "wajib ul qatal" comments) advocate the murder and killing of Bangladeshi citizens, however the problem is with those who disagree with them?
> 
> @nuclearpak @WebMaster Please take note kalu_miah has an agenda whereby he wants to silence anyone who disagrees with his and his supporters views and is going to lobby actively for more and more restrictions on what we can say in the hope that we end up not being able to disagree with his views or end up leaving the forum.



@nuclearpak @WebMaster I am reporting offensive posts as per forum rules and your instructions. Please note Hammer crying foul and engaging in shame-less lying, claiming that I have an agenda, while I would argue that it is the opposite, where a group of people, including himself, have recently become PDF members and are engaging in incessant name calling using words such as Jamat, Rezakar and implying and pointing out many Muslim members as potential terorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

kalu_miah said:


> @nuclearpak @WebMaster I am reporting offensive posts as per forum rules and your instructions. Please note Hammer crying foul and engaging in shame-less lying, claiming that I have an agenda, while I would argue that it is the opposite, where a group of people, including himself, have recently become PDF members and are engaging in incessant name calling using words such as Jamat, Rezakar and implying and pointing out many Muslim members as potential terorist.



Someone has been murdered here and the first thing that you post about is not the topic or the person murdered but about reporting those with views contrary to yours.

That was a day after you started a thread where you were inciting posters to call other posters names such as "RAW agent", "Hindutva" (for Muslim Bangladeshi posters with opposing views like me).

*In my previous post I told Bangladeshi members not to gloat over violence and not to fall for provocations from people like you.*

I did not tell them to 1. Report anyone 2. Call people names etc.

It is clear you have an agenda and not once on this thread have you condemned the murder of this man (whereas I have commented on topic) but here to promote your agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bond

Capt.Popeye said:


> Question: Are Jamatis and Rezakars; terrorists? Or just extremists?



I personally feel Jamatis and Raza*kars are terrorists.. sorry if any Jamati feels bad !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

I like the way how Hammer invites other people to support him by tagging them in his every post! LoL! what is the definition of mainstream Bangladeshi??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

kalu_miah said:


> incessant name calling using words such as Jamat, Rezakar and implying and pointing out many Muslim members as potential terorist.



Question @miah: Do the words Jamatis, Rezakar and such-like automatically imply terrorists; potential or other wise?


----------



## idune

kobiraaz said:


> I like the way how Hammer invites other people to support him by tagging them in his every post! LoL! what is the definition of mainstream Bangladeshi??



That is gang up mentality.


----------



## Hammer-fist

kobiraaz said:


> I like the way how Hammer invites other people to support him by tagging them in his every post! LoL! what is the definition of mainstream Bangladeshi??



My definition of mainstream Bangladeshi includes the following.

1. Does not gloat over the murder of a Bangladeshi citizen.
2. Does not encourage the murder of Bangladeshi citizens by calling them "wajib ul qatal" (obligatory to kill).
3. Does not support a party which has below 5% support.
4. Does not actively hate neighbouring states due to their religion.

It includes many other things but in general mainstream Bangladeshis are peaceful people who want to live in peace with their neighbours.

I have also told mainstream Bangladeshis on this forum before that they should not be happy at the deaths of Shibir activists.

Political violence will solve nothing and is the behaviour of underdeveloped and backwards societies.

This is 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skies

Not good!

I do not support such killing, also do not support such dire blasphemy in a country like BD by these bloggers. He should have kept his faith to him, not in blog.

Would need to see what he wrote actually in his blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Hammer-fist said:


> Someone has been murdered here and the first thing that you post about is not the topic or the person murdered but about reporting those with views contrary to yours.
> 
> That was a day after you started a thread where you were inciting posters to call other posters names such as "RAW agent", "Hindutva" (for Muslim Bangladeshi posters with opposing views like me).
> 
> *In my previous post I told Bangladeshi members not to gloat over violence and not to fall for provocations from people like you.*
> 
> I did not tell them to 1. Report anyone 2. Call people names etc.
> 
> It is clear you have an agenda and not once on this thread have you condemned the murder of this man (whereas I have commented on topic) but here to promote your agenda.



Everyone knows that I am against any kind of killing, I do not need certificate from anyone for this.

To all poster, please report anyone making personal attacks and using slur words such as Jamat, Rezakar and terorist.


----------



## Hammer-fist

idune said:


> That is gang up mentality.



Read post 24 of this thread where as usual you insulted me without me addressing you and you called me a liar and then I refuted your claims.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...agh-square-new-rise-fascism-bangladesh-2.html

Also read this quote of yours when you tried - as usual - to incite the moderators against me.



> Hammer-fist using some unsubstentiated blog information
> 
> 1) *lied* about Bangladesh national cricket team, which never went to Shabag
> 2) *Twisted *the title of thread with *utterly false information*.
> 3) *Defamed* Bangladesh ntional cricket team as a political entity.
> 4) put Bangladesh national cricket team in danger by associating (with this *false information* based thread) them with fascist demand and activity.
> 
> Those who like to see name and credibility of our national cricket team is not hijacked for political purpose with false news, please, *report* this lie and falsified thread to MOD.



Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...-rise-fascism-bangladesh-2.html#ixzz2L01B0D4S

You guys have an active policy of encouraging others to report mainstream Bangladeshis (notice how your comrade Kalu_Miah has done just that on this thread) whereas I am not encouraging anyone to 1. Report other users 2. Call them names.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Hammer-fist said:


> My definition of mainstream Bangladeshi includes the following.
> 
> 1. Does not gloat over the murder of a Bangladeshi citizen.
> 2. Does not encourage the murder of Bangladeshi citizens by calling them "wajib ul qatal" (obligatory to kill).
> 3. Does not support a party which has below 5% support.
> 4. Does not actively hate neighbouring states due to their religion.
> 
> It includes many other things but in general mainstream Bangladeshis are peaceful people who want to live in peace with their neighbours.
> 
> I have also told mainstream Bangladeshis on this forum before that they should not be happy at the deaths of Shibir activists.
> 
> Political violence will solve nothing and is the behaviour of underdeveloped and backwards societies.
> 
> This is 2013.



Hammer do really think mainstream Muslim Bangladeshis tolerate when some1 keep insulting Islam & Mohammad (PBUH)?


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> @nuclearpak @WebMaster I am reporting offensive posts as per forum rules and your instructions. Please note Hammer crying foul and engaging in shame-less lying, claiming that I have an agenda, while I would argue that it is the opposite, where a group of people, including himself, have recently become PDF members and are engaging in incessant name calling using words such as Jamat, Rezakar and implying and pointing out many Muslim members as potential terorist.


 @nuclearpak[/MENTION] @WebMaster Kalu_miah is not a regular member. He recently visited the thread.
But there are slight isolation of hatred toward jamat and raazakars because of ongoing protest against the war criminals of Bangladesh.
Ppl in BD widely supporting this protest. But some ppl like kalu_miah, Al zakir, idune, M_saint repeatedly spreading propaganda towards this protest. They also call others malaun, dalal, awami thug which is very shame. They also bring hindu-muslim conflict.
I as a muslim dont support it.
So some of our fellow nationalists trying to oppose them.
As I can see a great national threat of my nation I deeply urge u to do something on this. As this a defence forum why there should be discussion like this. Some ppl repeatedly post anti BD thread which is not tolerable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

shehab21 said:


> !!!!!!!!! how can people do this kind work ? Murder is a big crime in our ISLAM. by the way i see he is a Nastik



He's not Nastik. I never heard his name before today. I've just gone through his blog that kobiraaz gave a bit ago. I would say he followed a religion- *the Satanic Religion*...completely vomiting. I personally don't believe in any religion but I have the respect for every believer be it Hindu, Muslim or any. Now there could be some people who wouldn't tolerate the vulgarity and take a brutal decision though for his case the murderers could be others who want to make people believe that Islamic extremists did it. If the latter is the case, the murderers will be kept untouched and from tomorrow morning the targeted party members will be butchered.

The current generation is headed for nowhere having no respect for others, no patience, no depth...it's completely depressing. If he wrote in a logical way to criticize religion, I'd support him but what he did is completely against everything. Now waiting for the circus we'll see from tomorrow by our skilled govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

kobiraaz said:


> I like the way how Hammer invites other people to support him by tagging them in his every post! LoL! what is the definition of mainstream Bangladeshi??



Everyone that agrees with hamer. Note that @asad71 bhai is the most anti-India person among Bangladeshi, but he tries to use him to gain credibility for his ganging up activity. It looks like AL is creating a on-line cadre team for PDF with hamer leading the pack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

Moander said:


> Hammer do really think mainstream Muslim Bangladeshis tolerate when some1 keep insulting Islam & Mohammad (PBUH)?



Of course not. However there is a way to deal with that and that is to refute them intellectually and not murder them.

The same applies to Jamatis. They should be dealt with intellectually but not killed.

Violence breeds violence and solves nothing.

Do you support the killing of Bangladeshi citizens?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> @nuclearpak[/MENTION] @WebMaster Kalu_miah is not a regular member. He recently visited the thread.
> But there are slight isolation of hatred toward jamat and raazakars because of ongoing protest against the war criminals of Bangladesh.
> Ppl in BD widely supporting this protest. But some ppl like kalu_miah, Al zakir, idune, M_saint repeatedly spreading propaganda towards this protest. They also call others malaun, dalal, awami thug which is very shame. They also bring hindu-muslim conflict.
> I as a muslim dont support it.
> So some of our fellow nationalists trying to oppose them.
> As I can see a great national threat of my nation I deeply urge u to do something on this. As this a defence forum why there should be discussion like this. Some ppl repeatedly post anti BD thread which is not tolerable.



@nuclearpak @WebMaster a perfect example of making baseless accusations and trying to suppress dissent and silence anyone who do not follow the Awami League party line and abuse normal Bangladeshi posters with slur words such as Jamati, Rezakar and terorist.


----------



## idune

kalu_miah said:


> Everyone that agrees with hamer. Note that @asad71 bhai is the most anti-India person among Bangladeshi, but he tries to use him to gain credibility for his ganging up activity. It looks like AL is creating a on-line cadre team for PDF with hamer leading the pack.



That is *hammer-fist* deception trick but his statements are clearly anti Bangladeshi and he advocates indian interest over Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Hammer-fist

kalu_miah said:


> Everyone that agrees with hamer. Note that @asad71 bhai is the most anti-India person among Bangladeshi, but he tries to use him to gain credibility for his ganging up activity. It looks like AL is creating a on-line cadre team for PDF with hamer leading the pack.



The people who agree with me, merely agree with some of my views and not all. 

Do you think I'm the only person with such views. What are hundreds of thousands of people doing in Shahbagh then?

By the way you people label anyone who disagrees with you as "Awami" or "Awami thug". I don't support the Awami League and that is abundantly clear in my posts where I have said they are violent and corrupt and the BNP on the whole is better.

However since you have an agenda you deliberately chose to ignore that as for some reason you have a deep hatred of India and want to create hostile relations between India and Bangladesh, and silence all those who seek normal relations (which includes resolving problems such as BSF border killings).

So you people dub everyone "Awami", "Awami", "Awami" but cry if people refute you and your propaganda. Idune and others regularly silenced posters on this forum by immediately tagging them as "Awami", he did this with Captain_Planet and also with Gyp11 and then tried the familiar tried and tested method with me, but it didn't work as I don't like bullies.

Since for the first time some Bangladeshis now feel safer in speaking out against the likes of you and your comrades, you are feeling threatened and want a return to the old order where this sub-forum was primarily about India-bashing and Awami-bashing.

This is your agenda and goal.

I am not telling anyone to report posters or for posters to be banned. I am merely expressing my views, which you and your gang are seeking to silence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Hammer-fist said:


> Of course not. However there is a way to deal with that and that is to refute them intellectually and not murder them.
> 
> The same applies to Jamatis. They should be dealt with intellectually but not killed.
> 
> Violence breeds violence and solves nothing.
> 
> Do you support the killing of Bangladeshi citizens?



On rare occasion specially when they preach Atheism to Muslim. Surely you don't want to see your love ones get brainwashed by them. I am interested to know what do you think of me now?


----------



## idune

madx said:


> @nuclearpak[/MENTION] @WebMaster Kalu_miah is not a regular member. He recently visited the thread.



With 400+ post you are labeling others as "not a regular member"? That goes to show show ZERO credibility of what you say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

idune said:


> With 400+ post you are labeling others as "not a regular member"? That goes to show show ZERO credibility of what you say.



If u r honest enough then agree. He may be a senior member but he was absent in this forum for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

madx said:


> If u r honest enough then agree. He may be a senior member but he was absent in this forum for long.



You can ask:
@CaPtAiN_pLaNeT @animelive

and others how Idune and others here abused them merely for having different opinions. Captain_Planet was immediately tagged as an "Awami thug" etc whenever he opened any positive thread about the Bangladeshi economy as Idune's agenda is to make it look like Bangladesh is in a state of collapse due to Awami rule. So any positive news about Bangladesh thwarts his agenda.

Animelive was also called malaun and other things by the 4.6% club (now kalu_miah will ask for a ban on the words 4 and 6....) merely for holding different opinions.

Now Md_Akmal and Al-Zakir are openly gloating over the murder of a Bangladeshi citizen.

Yet we (mainstream Bangladeshis) are the villains here.


----------



## Zabaniyah

madx said:


> He may be a senior member but he was absent in this forum for long.



Irrelevant. 

Expect mods to treat your request with a pinch of salt


----------



## kalu_miah

Hammer-fist said:


> The people who agree with me, merely agree with some of my views and not all.
> 
> Do you think I'm the only person with such views. What are hundreds of thousands of people doing in Shahbagh then?
> 
> By the way you people label anyone who disagrees with you as "Awami" or "Awami thug". I don't support the Awami League and that is abundantly clear in my posts where I have said they are violent and corrupt and the BNP on the whole is better.
> 
> However since you have an agenda you deliberately chose to ignore that as for some reason you have a deep hatred of India and want to create hostile relations between India and Bangladesh, and silence all those who seek normal relations (which includes resolving problems such as BSF border killings).
> 
> So you people dub everyone "Awami", "Awami", "Awami" but cry if people refute you and your propaganda. Idune and others regularly silenced posters on this forum by immediately tagging them as "Awami", he did this with Captain_Planet and also with Gyp11 and then tried the familiar tried and tested method with me, but it didn't work as I don't like bullies.
> 
> Since for the first time some Bangladeshis now feel safer in speaking out against the likes of you and your comrades, you are feeling threatened and want a return to the old order where this sub-forum was primarily about India-bashing and Awami-bashing.
> 
> This is your agenda and goal.
> 
> I am not telling anyone to report posters or for posters to be banned. I am merely expressing my views, which you and your gang are seeking to silence.



A little saner than most of the long drawn out posts, at least no mention of Jamat, Rezakar and terorist.

If you have issues with any poster and post, report as per forum rules, no ones stopping you or other "mainstream Bangladeshi's" you speak for.

As for Awami-bashing and India-bashing, that is our Allah (SWT) given right, since India hijacked Awami League in the 60's and wreaked havoc with our landmass and population. As long India interfere's in Bangladesh matters and put its hand where it does not belong, all Bangladeshi's have the right to make noise and eventually uproot all Indian interference, lock stock and barrel. We did not separate from India in 1947 or from Pakistan in 1971 to become a vassal state (Anga-rashtrya) of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

kalu_miah said:


> A little saner than most of the long drawn out posts, at least no mention of *Jamat*, *Rezakar* and *terorist.*
> 
> If you have issues with any poster and post, report as per forum rules, no ones stopping you or other "mainstream Bangladeshi's" you speak for.
> 
> As for Awami-bashing and India-bashing, that is our Allah (SWT) given right, since India hijacked Awami League in the 60's and wreaked havoc with our landmass and population. As long India interfere's in Bangladesh matters and put its hand where it does not belong, all Bangladeshi's have the right to make noise and eventually uproot all Indian interference, lock stock and barrel.



bla, bla, bla....

There is a difference between pointing out the things that India does wrong e.g. BSF border killings, water issues, interference in domestic affairs....


and you and the goal of the rest of the 4.6% gang here which is to create hatred and hostility towards India the country and civilization (not just the policies of the New Delhi government) and also to Hindus.

You have called Hindutva the greatest enemy of Muslims on earth, which shows how sane you are Mr "I want to report/censor anyone who disagrees with my views".

Anyway you want to block all criticism of a "certain" organization in Bangladesh and silence anyone opposed to them and your own anti-India agenda.

Anyway in the real world none of us Bangladeshis are like you or the rest of the 4.6% club.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Hammer-fist said:


> You can ask:
> @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT @animelive
> 
> and others how Idune and others here abused them merely for having different opinions. Captain_Planet was immediately tagged as an "Awami thug" etc whenever he opened any positive thread about the Bangladeshi economy as Idune's agenda is to make it look like Bangladesh is in a state of collapse due to Awami rule. So any positive news about Bangladesh thwarts his agenda.
> 
> Animelive was also called malaun and other things by the 4.6% club (now kalu_miah will ask for a ban on the words 4 and 6....) merely for holding different opinions.
> 
> Now Md_Akmal and Al-Zakir are openly gloating over the murder of a Bangladeshi citizen.
> 
> Yet we (mainstream Bangladeshis) are the villains here.



leaving Shahbag controlled page aside, check all other facebook pages.... Majority are criticizing the blogger!


----------



## Hammer-fist

kobiraaz said:


> leaving Shahbag controlled page aside, check all other facebook pages.... Majority are criticizing the blogger!



We are Muslims and no one would support those who insult our religion.

You are merely stating the obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

kobiraaz said:


> leaving Shahbag controlled page aside, check all other facebook pages.... Majority are criticizing the blogger!



But killing him? I do not support it, none of us should support it. One can have different views, but it does not justify killing IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

Hammer-fist said:


> You can ask:
> @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT @animelive
> 
> and others how Idune and others here abused them merely for having different opinions. Captain_Planet was immediately tagged as an "Awami thug" etc whenever he opened any positive thread about the Bangladeshi economy as Idune's agenda is to make it look like Bangladesh is in a state of collapse due to Awami rule. So any positive news about Bangladesh thwarts his agenda.
> 
> Animelive was also called malaun and other things by the 4.6% club (now kalu_miah will ask for a ban on the words 4 and 6....) merely for holding different opinions.
> 
> Now Md_Akmal and Al-Zakir are openly gloating over the murder of a Bangladeshi citizen.
> 
> Yet we (mainstream Bangladeshis) are the villains here.



If they can they will try to ban on every words that go against them.
Our country is not a failed one. And any random guy cant prove it.
They cant change our views by sharing their disputed views to some thousand viwer.
Anyone who is bangladeshi cant post anything bad on another countries' forum.
I can open a bunch of thread here against jamat shibir. But thats not my will.
By doing those posts it also ruin our reputation.
I can also remember our gov. isnt that open minded. I get several requests to report about abusive websites that posts against us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

Hammer-fist said:


> We are Muslims and no one would support those who insult our religion.
> 
> You are merely stating the obvious.



Please answer my earlier post.


----------



## Anubis

madx said:


> I cant believe "There are currently 1788 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1784 guests)"
> 
> OMG



I found it on facebook.News blogger killed with kobi bhai's avatar.I was like WTF...did he kill him??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

Moander said:


> On rare occasion specially when they preach Atheism to Muslim. Surely you don't want to see your love ones get brainwashed by them. *I am interested to know what do you think of me now?*



1. I am a man.

2. Valentine's day was yesterday.



Kidding.

I don't know you and you shouldn't be too bothered or "interested to know" what I think of you as you are some anonymous online forum user. I'm not really bothered about your personal life or personality, but I do think violence doesn't solve things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Moander said:


> What shame? USA & their allies killing extremist all the time. sry couldn't find drone emote . Why we feel shame than?
> 
> P.S- I am very tolerable person but when people insult Islam & Mohammad (PBUH) it crosses the line.



It obviously crosses the line.But you can't just kill him.There has to be a trial and the accused has to defend himself and that is when the judge can pass judgement.if the judgement is execution than he has to be executed.NOT killed on the street!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kalu_miah said:


> But killing him? I do not support it, none of us should support it. One can have different views, but it does not justify killing IMO.



The killing could be part of big game plan....we got to wait a bit more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> I found it on facebook.News blogger killed with kobi bhai's avatar.I was like WTF...did he kill him??



I dont know these guys here r highly suspicious. Anyting can happen. Someday back kobi made a comment that he wanted to kill someone with his bare hand. 
And today so many viewers in this particular page highly suspicious.


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> If they can they will try to ban on every words that go against them.
> Our country is not a failed one. And any random guy cant prove it.
> They cant change our views by sharing their disputed views to some thousand viwer.
> Anyone who is bangladeshi cant post anything bad on another countries' forum.
> I can open a bunch of thread here against jamat shibir. But thats not my will.
> By doing those posts it also ruin our reputation.
> I can also remember our gov. isnt that open minded. I get several requests to report about abusive websites that posts against us.



hamer and gang making threats that they will get Bangladesh AL govt. involved to silence posters in this forum if we do not follow their party line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

madx said:


> *If they can they will try to ban on every words that go against them.*
> Our country is not a failed one. And any random guy cant prove it.
> They cant change our views by sharing their disputed views to some thousand viwer.
> Anyone who is bangladeshi cant post anything bad on another countries' forum.
> I can open a bunch of thread here against jamat shibir. But thats not my will.
> By doing those posts it also ruin our reputation.
> I can also remember our gov. isnt that open minded. I get several requests to report about abusive websites that posts against us.



This is their plan.

1. Label anyone who disagrees with them by labelling them an "Awami thug" or "dalal" and shut them up, so forum
is just basically an India, Awami-bashing sub-forum.

Worked very well (Idune was doing it regularly) then a few nationalists and normal Bangladeshis became more active.

2. Ban the word "raz-akar", now in place.

3. Report anyone who uses the word "Jamati" (though them calling people Awami is fine).

4. Insult Bangladeshi nationalists as "RAW agents" and "Hindutva" (as per kalu_miah's plan yesterday).

5. Then continue.....

Restricting everything we can say whilst feeling entitled to attack us non-stop and then harass us out of the forum and then restore the forum to what it "should be", a boring Awami-bashing forum for Jamati supporters and others including Kalu_miah.

What it should be is a forum where Bangladeshis of different political opinions be free to express their own opinions, thus a wide variety of different opinions.



kalu_miah said:


> *hamer* and gang making threats that they will get Bangladesh AL govt. involved to silence posters in this forum if we do not follow their party line.



*You are a liar.*

I have made no such post.

I am reporting you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

The blogger who got killed, has a point of view on religion that doesn't match with me. And he insulted Islam in so many ways. THAT is wrong in so many ways. But he didn't kill or rape anyone. He didn't deserve to get killed like this. Shibir is starting something which they cannot survive. 

Also @all of my Bangladeshi brothers (Except rezakar sympathizers), I deeply regret showing support for violence against Shibir earlier in this forum. I was wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Moander

Hammer-fist said:


> 1. I am a man.
> 
> 2. Valentine's day was yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> I don't know you and you shouldn't be too bothered or "interested to know" what I think of you as you are some anonymous online forum user. I'm not really bothered about your personal life or personality, but I do think violence doesn't solve things.



 I didn't meant your view on my personal life or personality. I wanted to know am i still considered as a Mainstream Bangladeshis or not in your point of view after reading my post?

P.S- I am also a man and didn't know you bend that way . Kidding. Valentine's day  is a Bid&#8216;ah.


----------



## sepoi

none showing hate against the islam and prophet here (pbuh) , where do you found it?all is here upto political views . dont show extra sympathy


Moander said:


> Hammer do really think mainstream Muslim Bangladeshis tolerate when some1 keep insulting Islam & Mohammad (PBUH)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

RiasatKhan said:


> I found it on facebook.News blogger killed with kobi bhai's avatar.I was like WTF...did he kill him??



lol, where? I found the news first from Omi Rahman Pial's profile. I follow him! Then i googled in bengali ' Thaba'


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> The blogger who got killed, has a point of view on religion that doesn't match with me. And he insulted Islam in so many ways. THAT is wrong in so many ways. But he didn't kill or rape anyone. He didn't deserve to get killed like this. *Shibir is starting something which they cannot survive. *
> 
> Also @all of my Bangladeshi brothers (Except rezakar sympathizers), I deeply regret showing support for violence against Shibir earlier in this forum. I was wrong.



Any source or evidence suggesting that Shibir carried out this killing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

ShadowFaux said:


> The blogger who got killed, has a point of view on religion that doesn't match with me. And he insulted Islam in so many ways. THAT is wrong in so many ways. But he didn't kill or rape anyone. He didn't deserve to get killed like this. Shibir is starting something which they cannot survive.
> 
> Also @all of my Bangladeshi brothers (Except rezakar sympathizers), *I deeply regret showing support for violence against Shibir earlier in this forum. I was wrong.*





Well said.

1. We are all Bangladeshis (I do not include rezakars in this).

2. We should not kill anyone. A Shibir activist is a person and his mother and father lose their son if he dies.

Bangladesh loses.

We lose as a society.

3. At the end of the day when you go outside of Bangladesh to the west, gulf or anywhere else you are a "Bangladeshi" and that's all they see.

They would laugh at us fighting each other.

Please be patient in the face of the provocations, lies and insults from trolls on this sub-forum.



Moander said:


> I didn't meant your view on my personal life or personality. I wanted to know am i still considered as a Mainstream Bangladeshis or not in your point of view after reading my post?
> 
> P.S- I am also a man and didn't know you bend that way . Kidding. Valentine's day  is a Bid&#8216;ah.



Your obsession with what I think of you is disturbing.

Rezakars and Jamatis who are 4.6% of the electorate are not mainstream Bangladeshis and everyone knows that (even they know that which is why some of them even curse the Bangladeshi people and one or two on here refuse to carry the Bangladeshi flag). Everyone else who wants to live in peace is part of the 95.4% of the electorate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moander

sepoi said:


> none showing hate against the islam and prophet here (pbuh) , where do you found it?all is here upto political views . dont show extra sympathy



I meant atheist like Thaba Baba showing hate against the Islam and prophet here (pbuh) not PDF members.


----------



## Mattrixx

ShadowFaux said:


> The blogger who got killed, has a point of view on religion that doesn't match with me. And he insulted Islam in so many ways. THAT is wrong in so many ways. But he didn't kill or rape anyone. He didn't deserve to get killed like this. Shibir is starting something which they cannot survive.
> 
> Also @all of my Bangladeshi brothers (Except rezakar sympathizers), I deeply regret showing support for violence against Shibir earlier in this forum. I was wrong.



Bro this is shame some ppl whom r living abroad repeatedly making propaganda against BD. And our innocent ppls' image is ruined by them.
We know whom are victim of shibir violence. They are no more than terrorists in our country. And some ppl here with the help of other countries' forum expressing solidarity against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

madx said:


> I dont know these guys here r highly suspicious. Anyting can happen. Someday back kobi made a comment that he wanted to kill someone with his bare hand.
> And today so many viewers in this particular page highly suspicious.



Trying to scare me ? I am the one who shares name and address here... You must be an Idiot.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

kobiraaz said:


> lol, where? I found the news first from Omi Rahman Pial's profile. I follow him! Then i googled in bengali ' Thaba'



Some one posted it from PDF...and one of my friends shared it.With a big avatar of Saladin.And it says:

&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2465;&#2495;&#2475;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

Now someone else shared it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

kobiraaz said:


> Trying to scare me ? I am the one who shares name and address here... You must be an Idiot.......



Please report him for implying that you committed murder. I already reported his post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

this killingspree is a big mastermind plan. first of all it gives a clear messege to the protestor do go more or will be killed.2nd making a robospear reign of terror spreading horror all over grossly.this bs happend before 71 by islami chatro songho and in 71 at the end of the war killing the intelectuals making one meritless nation.those who cry the crocdolie tears in the name of islam and support this killings are terrors. today 4 shibir activist died in cox's bazar . innalillahe wa inna illaie razeun.. . i hate shibir but no hate for the deads even they were the shibirs.thats what i believe a pretty differnt ways from al zakir and his murder supporters . deep condolence for the deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

@WebMaster 

If someone shows support for Jamat, I think it is okay to call for jamati. Also, if others think(that wouldn't make it the truth) my posts support Awami League, they can call me Awami. What's your opinion on this? 

But calling someone hindutva thug, saffron terrorist, hindutva goon, chanakyan, malaun, rawami, bharti, Indian dalal . . . . . . is insulting and is out of the limits. Whenever I didn't agree with posters like Idune, luffy etc etc, I was called these things. I've reported several times, nothing happened. And what did I call them in return? I called them jamati (Because they showed support for Jamat which is a political party in Bangladesh). 

Now, if calling someone Jamati is a crime, then calling someone, Awami is also a crime. 

Also, attacking Islam or attacking Hinduism is also a crime. Some Bangladeshi members regularly abuse religions other than Islam. This is my basic understanding. 

I have reported many posts, nothing happened. But I think that's because of the workload you guys have and also because you don't understand Bangla. 

Please have a hard stance against religious attack. 

Thank you.



kalu_miah said:


> Any source or evidence suggesting that Shibir carried out this killing?



Motive points to Shibir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

I would like to see all Bangladeshi posters here denounce killing for any reason, by thugs, RAB or by Kangaroo court, no more killings please. End of story. Jail is ok, but no more killing or death penalty.


----------



## sepoi

the most funny part is the party name jamaat turn into a gali/slang now.even for them they dont like it thier party name 


ShadowFaux said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> If someone shows support for Jamat, I think it is okay to call for jamati. Also, if others think(that wouldn't make it the truth) my posts support Awami League, they can call me Awami. What's your opinion on this?
> 
> But calling someone hindutva thug, saffron terrorist, hindutva goon, chanakyan, malaun, rawami, bharti, Indian dalal . . . . . . is insulting and is out of the limits. Whenever I didn't agree with posters like Idune, luffy etc etc, I was called these things. I've reported several times, nothing happened. And what did I call them in return? I called them jamati (Because they showed support for Jamat which is a political party in Bangladesh).
> 
> Now, if calling someone Jamati is a crime, then calling someone, Awami is also a crime.
> 
> Also, attacking Islam or attacking Hinduism is also a crime. Some Bangladeshi members regularly abuse religions other than Islam. This is my basic understanding.
> 
> I have reported many posts, nothing happened. But I think that's because of the workload you guys have and also because you don't understand Bangla.
> 
> Please have a hard stance against religious attack.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Motive points to Shibir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> [MENTION=2]Motive points to Shibir.



I asked for source or evidence, without these, it is just a baseless allegation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> I would like to see all Bangladeshi posters here denounce killing for any reason, by thugs, RAB or by Kangaroo court, no more killings please. End of story. Jail is ok, but no more killing or death penalty.



Who would here? What are people talking about here?  

The law & order situation in Bangladesh is not very good now. Expect this to go unsolved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> I would like to see all Bangladeshi posters here denounce killing for any reason, by thugs, RAB or by Kangaroo court, no more killings please. End of story. Jail is ok, but no more killing or death penalty.



How convenient! WTH! The court of law of Bangladesh certainly will not follow your directions. Calling it a kangarroo court is a crime against Bangladesh according to the constitution. Please do not do this. (Saying it as a fellow Bangladeshi) 

Killing and death penalty are not the same.

EDIT: Also, if found guilty of committing murder and rape, why cannot I demand or support anyone's death penalty? 

Another point, jail given by court is okay, but death penalty is not? You are making contradictory comments. 

Rezakars killed my countrymen. And I deserve justice. And that is death to the rapists and murderers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

kobiraaz said:


> Trying to scare me ? I am the one who shares name and address here... You must be an Idiot.......



You are an idiot that is an open book. And who has no mouth block.



kalu_miah said:


> Please report him for implying that you committed murder. I already reported his post.



You are giving a big headech. If u dont like criticism and discussion why r u here. You were not in this forum for long time so why do u come into everything.



kobiraaz said:


> yeah .. if you can read Bangla...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am ready to kill this b*stard with my bare hands.. just dont know him..
> 
> Organizers of Shahbag square -- Though i know only one here... KObi akterzzuman azad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is one funny page on Azad by anti azads-- http://www.facebook.com/CopyKhecharAzad?fref=ts




http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/233660-shahbagh-square-new-rise-8.html
This post was made by our respected member kobiraaz Im sharing this.


----------



## idune

*BE AWARE - Indian and Awami League Killer(s) acting as victim*

Lets not forget what these bloggers are inciting? Look at their demand charter that was handed to parliament speaker. 



> *Youths submit do-list for JS*
> The charter also calls for a ban on the Jamaat-e-Islami and like-minded religion-based political parties, anti-liberation forces and collaborators of Pakistani occupation forces.
> 
> Besides, all businesses, socio-cultural bodies and media outlets run by war criminals should be banned, the charter says, naming Islamic Bank, Ibne Sina, Focus and Retina coaching centres and media outlets Diganta TV, daily newspapers Naya Diganta, Amar Desh and Sangram and Sonar Bangla Blogs.
> 
> Source: Youths submit do-list for JS



These are violent fascist mind used blog as their tool to spread their fascist message and now these fascist bloggers using Indian and Awami league sponsored stage in Shahbagh to incite civil war and direct attack on newspaper, media, bank and business institutions. These are fascist extremist to core.
All Indian run and Awami League security/intel apparatus are watching over all these fascist mob leaders 24/7; where they are and what they do. *There is a fat chance anyone from outside can reach and kill these indian and Awami League protected price possessions for instigation.Within such tight Indo-Awami watch only people who can reach this blogger was Indian trained Awami League security/intel apparatus/killing squad. * 

*Motive behind blogger murder*

*1)* Shahbagh fascist fest was losing its steam, just early yesterday afternoon it was announced that fascist fest will be from 3pm-10pm. But soon after blogger death news came fascist fest leader reverted their decision and announced have 24 hrs fascist fest. No way Jamaat would want that type of outcome.

*2)* Indian trained Awami League killing squad had been responsible for number of high profile political figure, Saudi diplomat killing and disappearance. This blogger killing has Indian trained Awami League killing squad written all over it. All the while Indian run and Awami League security/intel apparatus permitted such killing.

*3)* As Jamaat is the target Shahbagh fascist fest, killing one of their own fascist blogger will give them more ammunition to call for more Jamaat blood. And advance indian and awami league goal of pushing Bangladesh towards civil war shahbagh mob is inciting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> I asked for source or evidence, without these, it is just a baseless allegation.



No, this is allegation based on motive.


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> If someone shows support for Jamat, I think it is okay to call for jamati. Also, if others think(that wouldn't make it the truth) my posts support Awami League, they can call me Awami. What's your opinion on this?
> 
> But calling someone hindutva thug, saffron terrorist, hindutva goon, chanakyan, malaun, rawami, bharti, Indian dalal . . . . . . is insulting and is out of the limits. Whenever I didn't agree with posters like Idune, luffy etc etc, I was called these things. I've reported several times, nothing happened. And what did I call them in return? I called them jamati (Because they showed support for Jamat which is a political party in Bangladesh).
> 
> Now, if calling someone Jamati is a crime, then calling someone, Awami is also a crime.
> 
> Also, attacking Islam or attacking Hinduism is also a crime. Some Bangladeshi members regularly abuse religions other than Islam. This is my basic understanding.
> 
> I have reported many posts, nothing happened. But I think that's because of the workload you guys have and also because you don't understand Bangla.
> 
> Please have a hard stance against religious attack.
> 
> Thank you.



@WebMaster

If the poster above feels that someone engages in name calling, they are free to report and they have been doing so for offending posters.

He feels that he is not satisfied with mod response. But this does not give him or others the right to call every poster that do not agree with his views, Jamati and Rezakar, which myself and others are not and consider that a slur and an insult.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Hammer-fist

Idune the "blogger".



> BE AWARE - Indian and Awami League Killer(s) acting as victim
> 
> Let&#8217;s not forget what these bloggers are inciting? Look at their demand charter that was handed to parliament speaker.
> 
> Youths submit do-list for JS
> The charter also calls for a ban on the Jamaat-e-Islami and like-minded religion-based political parties, anti-liberation forces and collaborators of Pakistani occupation forces.
> 
> Besides, all businesses, socio-cultural bodies and media outlets run by war criminals should be banned, the charter says, naming Islamic Bank, Ibne Sina, Focus and Retina coaching centres and media outlets Diganta TV, daily newspapers Naya Diganta, Amar Desh and Sangram and Sonar Bangla Blogs.
> 
> Source: Youths submit do-list for JS....


^



Keep up with your newly discovered "literary career" as a "blogger".

What you wrote above is pure fantasy.

You might become the Bangladeshi J.K. Rowling, author of Harry Potter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

ShadowFaux said:


> Shibir is starting something which they cannot survive.



Any evidence? 



madx said:


> Bro this is shame some ppl whom r living abroad repeatedly making propaganda against BD. And our innocent ppls' image is ruined by them.
> We know whom are victim of shibir violence. They are no more than terrorists in our country. And some ppl here with the help of other countries' forum expressing solidarity against them.



Any evidence? 



idune said:


> *BE AWARE - Indian and Awami League Killer(s) acting as victim*
> 
> Let&#8217;s not forget what these bloggers are inciting? Look at their demand charter that was handed to parliament speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> These are violent fascist mind used blog as their tool to spread their fascist message and now these fascist &#8220;bloggers&#8221; using Indian and Awami league sponsored stage in Shahbagh to incite civil war and direct attack on newspaper, media, bank and business institutions. These are fascist extremist to core.
> All Indian run and Awami League security/intel apparatus are watching over all these fascist mob leaders 24/7; where they are and what they do. *There is a fat chance anyone from outside can reach and kill these indian and Awami League protected price possessions for instigation.Within such tight Indo-Awami watch only people who can reach this blogger was Indian trained Awami League security/intel apparatus/killing squad. *
> 
> *Motive behind blogger murder*
> 
> *1)* Shahbagh fascist fest was losing its steam, just early yesterday afternoon it was announced that fascist fest will be from 3pm-10pm. But soon after blogger death news came fascist fest leader reverted their decision and announced have 24 hrs fascist fest. No way Jamaat would want that type of outcome.
> 
> *2)* Indian trained Awami League killing squad had been responsible for number of high profile political figure, Saudi diplomat killing and disappearance. This blogger killing has Indian trained Awami League killing squad written all over it. All the while Indian run and Awami League security/intel apparatus permitted such killing.
> 
> *3)* As Jamaat is the target Shahbagh fascist fest, killing one of their own fascist blogger will give them more ammunition to call for more Jamaat blood. And advance indian and awami league goal of pushing Bangladesh towards civil war shahbagh mob is inciting.



Any evidence? 



ShadowFaux said:


> Motive points to Shibir.



Depends who you ask. 

Remember who incited the violence in Ramu?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> How convenient! WTH! The court of law of Bangladesh certainly will not follow your directions. Calling it a kangarroo court is a crime against Bangladesh according to the constitution. Please do not do this. (Saying it as a fellow Bangladeshi)
> 
> Killing and death penalty are not the same.
> 
> EDIT: Also, if found guilty of committing murder and rape, why cannot I demand or support anyone's death penalty?
> 
> Another point, jail given by court is okay, but death penalty is not? You are making contradictory comments.
> 
> Rezakars killed my countrymen. And I deserve justice. And that is death to the rapists and murderers.



Capital Punishment of death penalty is inhumane:
Capital punishment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> *Currently, Amnesty International considers most countries abolitionist.[5] The UN General Assembly has adopted, in 2007, 2008 and 2010, non-binding resolutions calling for a global moratorium on executions, with a view to eventual abolition.[6] Although many nations have abolished capital punishment, over 60% of the world's population live in countries where executions take place, such as the People's Republic of China, India, the United States of America and Indonesia, the four most-populous countries in the world, which continue to apply the death penalty (although in India, Indonesia and in many US states it is rarely employed). Each of these four nations voted against the General Assembly resolutions.[7][8][9][10][11][12][13][14][15]*


----------



## kobiraaz

madx said:


> You are an idiot that is an open book. And who has no mouth block.
> 
> 
> 
> You are giving a big headech. If u dont like criticism and discussion why r u here. You were not in this forum for long time so why do u come into everything.



@WebMaster is this allowed in your forum??? I made a comment on another story and he is accusing me on this... What is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> If the poster above feels that someone engages in name calling, they are free to report and they have been doing so for offending posters.
> 
> He feels that he is not satisfied with mod response. But this does not give him or others the right to call every poster that do not agree with his views, Jamati and Rezakar, which myself and others are not and consider that a slur and an insult.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding.



Do not try to comprehend what I feel. I know what are my rights. Do not tell me what my rights are. 

Also, I don't remember calling you a rezakar. (But I would if you don't want the rezakars get punished for their crimes)

Feel free to report the posts that you find insulting. Why whining?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

kalu_miah said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> If the poster above feels that someone engages in name calling, they are free to report and they have been doing so for offending posters.
> 
> He feels that he is not satisfied with mod response. But this does not give him or others the right to call every poster that do not agree with his views, Jamati and Rezakar, which myself and others are not and consider that a slur and an insult.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding.



Bla, bla, bla...

Give it a rest.

You have been exposed as a liar who just earlier lied about me and falsely claimed I am threatening to report people to the Bangladesh government....yeah right.

Yesterday you started a thread with precisely the opposite goal of what you are just saying to Webmaster now, i.e to actually encouraging name-calling e.g. "RAW agent", "Hindutva" (for Muslim Bangladeshi posters).

Everyone knows you and Idune want a sub-forum where people do not freely express their views but one solely devoted to India-bashing and Awami-bashing.

The 4.6% gang (soon you're going to call for a ban on the words 4 and 6) are the most abusive bunch of posters here calling people "malaun", "thug", family insults etc. So you are in no position to cry about others writing posts you disagree with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> Capital Punishment of death penalty is inhumane:
> Capital punishment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Not in my country.



Loki said:


> Any evidence?
> Depends who you ask.
> 
> Remember who incited the violence in Ramu?



Sorry, no evidence. As I've said, motive points to Shibir. Yeah I get your point. But just don't agree with it. Lets agree to disagree, can we?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> @WebMaster is this allowed in your forum??? I made a comment on another story and he is accusing me on this... What is this?



mmm...

Some of those newbies claim you as a "Jamaati". Though, I know you well enough that you did support the separation from Pakistan. 

Can you call them "Awami-dalals"? You know, the ignore option works fantastically. I know I've added quite a few in my list

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> Do not try to comprehend what I feel. I know what are my rights. Do not tell me what my rights are.
> 
> Also, I don't remember calling you a rezakar. (But I would if you don't want the rezakars get punished for their crimes)
> 
> Feel free to report the posts that you find insulting. Why whining?



It is you who made the whining plea to webmaster, I just pointed out the flaws in it.


----------



## Hammer-fist

ShadowFaux said:


> Do not try to comprehend what I feel. I know what are my rights. Do not tell me what my rights are.
> 
> Also, I don't remember calling you a rezakar. (But I would if you don't want the rezakars get punished for their crimes)
> 
> Feel free to report the posts that you find insulting. Why whining?



I've never called this guy a rezakar or a Jamati and even stated he isn't.

However since his agenda is to make all Bangladeshis hate India (probably because of some personal experiences/suffering he had whilst a member of Bharat_Rakshak - what sort of Bangladeshi would go to such a stupid forum?) he is hurt when anyone criticizes Jamatis or rezakars.

They have already succeeded in banning the word "raz*kar" on here, and soon no doubt Kalu_miah and co. will get the words

4

and

6 

banned, because it "offends" him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

ShadowFaux said:


> Lets agree to disagree, can we?



How about getting justice for the poor chap other than engaging in politics? Hmm...? Did the murder of the journalist couple receive justice? And yet, you talk of justice?

You are showing your true colors you know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Bangladesh is a growing Asian tiger and its perfect. Without jamat shibir its even better. 
So no one from outside with our flag cant prove this country a failure. And they have to play on a level playing field.
Lets see to whom the sympathy goes. Jamat supporter or the Bangladeshi ppl who dont agree with their false propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

kalu_miah said:


> Capital Punishment of death penalty is inhumane:
> Capital punishment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Killing of innocent isn't is not inhuman but Capital Punishment of death penalty is inhumane!


----------



## Anubis

kalu_miah said:


> Capital Punishment of death penalty is inhumane:
> Capital punishment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



There are humane ways of execution.....google 'Inert gas asphyxiation'.....my method of choice for suicide....if I ever need it.

On-Topic:

1.The blogger should be condemned for his comments on our Prophet(PBUH).
2.The killer(who ever it is) should be condemned for killing.

Now keeping aside his involvement in the Shahbagh protest(Which I support to an extent),does his blogs justify his death?
I think not.As there was no trial before a real Islamic court.And he did not have a chance to defend his opinion.

And one request.Please refrain from personal attacks.And lets discuss this matter in a civilized way!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

Loki said:


> How about getting justice for the poor chap other than engaging in politics? Hmm...? Did the murder of the journalist couple receive justice? And yet, you talk of justice?
> 
> You are showing your true colors you know



Seriously, personal attacks again? My cousin goes to school with Sagar, Runi's daughter. Ofcourse i want justice for them. But as I have said earlier, I would like to take one at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

idune said:


> *BE AWARE - Indian and Awami League Killer(s) acting as victim*
> 
> Let&#8217;s not forget what these bloggers are inciting? Look at their demand charter that was handed to parliament speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> These are violent fascist mind used blog as their tool to spread their fascist message and now these fascist &#8220;bloggers&#8221; using Indian and Awami league sponsored stage in Shahbagh to incite civil war and direct attack on newspaper, media, bank and business institutions. These are fascist extremist to core.
> All Indian run and Awami League security/intel apparatus are watching over all these fascist mob leaders 24/7; where they are and what they do. *There is a fat chance anyone from outside can reach and kill these indian and Awami League protected price possessions for instigation.Within such tight Indo-Awami watch only people who can reach this blogger was Indian trained Awami League security/intel apparatus/killing squad. *
> 
> *Motive behind blogger murder*
> 
> *1)* Shahbagh fascist fest was losing its steam, just early yesterday afternoon it was announced that fascist fest will be from 3pm-10pm. But soon after blogger death news came fascist fest leader reverted their decision and announced have 24 hrs fascist fest. No way Jamaat would want that type of outcome.
> 
> *2)* Indian trained Awami League killing squad had been responsible for number of high profile political figure, Saudi diplomat killing and disappearance. This blogger killing has Indian trained Awami League killing squad written all over it. All the while Indian run and Awami League security/intel apparatus permitted such killing.
> 
> *3)* As Jamaat is the target Shahbagh fascist fest, killing one of their own fascist blogger will give them more ammunition to call for more Jamaat blood. And advance indian and awami league goal of pushing Bangladesh towards civil war shahbagh mob is inciting.





Loki said:


> Any evidence?



According to Shahbagh fascist fest FATWA and their media partners, no evidence needed for accusation or punishment. Power, be that street power and/or gun power, is law of the land. But I have been more accommodating and civil - 

1) I have cited how it is impossible for anyone to go beyond Indian run and Awami League security/intel apparatus except their own killing squad. 
2) I have cited examples of high profile murders by indian trained killing squad in recent past.
3) I have also cited motive of indian/awami instigator and this fascist fest and how they benefit and reacted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Loki said:


> How about getting justice for the poor chap other than engaging in politics? Hmm...? Did the murder of the journalist couple receive justice? And yet, you talk of justice?
> 
> You are showing your true colors you know



Ahsanullah Master,Kibria,Shagor-Runi,Biswajit,Felani,Pilkhana all have been waiting.....this will just have to wait!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

madx said:


> Bangladesh is a *growing Asian tiger* and its perfect.



Do you actually know what that sentence even means?  Good God...



ShadowFaux said:


> Seriously, personal attacks again? My cousin goes to school with Sagar, Runi's daughter. Ofcourse i want justice for them. But as I have said earlier, I would like to take one at a time.



I hardly do personal attacks mate. There would be no harm in publicly stating what political affiliation one is. 

I mean, phew! Very dangerous cross-roads you lot are taking eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

RiasatKhan said:


> Ahsanullah Master,Kibria,Shagor-Runi,Biswajit,Felani,Pilkhana all have been waiting.....this will just have to wait!



Is it? I thought all the criminals of Ahsanullah master were arrested within a month! I am not sure though. But i can recall some arrests.....


----------



## Mattrixx

kobiraaz said:


> @WebMaster is this allowed in your forum??? I made a comment on another story and he is accusing me on this... What is this?



Why u and kalu miah instantly reacted to insult me. I wouldn't brought this if u hadn't started whining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Loki said:


> Do you actually know what that sentence even means?  Good God...
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly do personal attacks mate. There would be no harm in publicly stating what political affiliation one is.
> 
> I mean, phew! Very dangerous cross-roads you lot are taking eh?



Correction: Son* of Sagar & Runi.

Mmm, I have respect for both Awami-League and Jamat free BNP but oh well, if you still wanna call me that, what can I say. Hell I used to be a BNP activists. Now I just don't support any particular party.


----------



## Anubis

kobiraaz said:


> Is it? I thought all the criminals of Ahsanullah master were arrested within a month! I am not sure though. But i can recall some arrests.....



Wikileaks released reports quoting Harry K Thomas(Then US Ambassador to BD) that the probe was blocked by the BNP government.Interestingly AL never bothered to open the probe again!


----------



## kalu_miah

Hammer-fist said:


> I've never called this guy a rezakar or a Jamati and even stated he isn't.
> 
> However since his agenda is to make all Bangladeshis hate India (probably because of some personal experiences/suffering he had whilst a member of Bharat_Rakshak - what sort of Bangladeshi would go to such a stupid forum?) he is hurt when anyone criticizes Jamatis or rezakars.
> 
> They have already succeeded in banning the word "raz*kar" on here, and soon no doubt Kalu_miah and co. will get the words
> 
> 4
> 
> and
> 
> 6
> 
> banned, because it "offends" him.



Still spreading lies about me, I have had a wonderful experience with Indian posters there, they are polite, courteous and intelligent, unlike many "Internet Hindu" types here. We had many discussions that will fly right over the head of this genius above. But I got to see first hand how the Hindutva mind work. 

I have lived with Hindu Bangladeshi friend and have Hindu Indian friends at work. I do not hate Hindu's or India.

Unlike this genius, I see a geopolitical threat arising from Hindutva or Hindu nationalism ideology of India that has been and will continue to affect Bangladesh negatively.


----------



## Mattrixx

Loki said:


> Do you actually know what that sentence even means?  Good God...
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly do personal attacks mate. There would be no harm in publicly stating what political affiliation one is.
> 
> I mean, phew! Very dangerous cross-roads you lot are taking eh?



Now u also want to actively come on discussion. Isnt that ur intention.
And u r the intellectual here so everyone should stop.
Start ur


----------



## kalu_miah

Moander said:


> Killing of innocent isn't is not inhuman but Capital Punishment of death penalty is inhumane!



All killing is inhuman. It should stop, period. And it starts with you. Live the change.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> How about getting justice for the poor chap other than engaging in politics? Hmm...? Did the murder of the journalist couple receive justice? And yet, you talk of justice?
> 
> You are showing your true colors you know



What's the point arguing with some hypocrites who stage their protest under security umbrella provided by govt. ....leave and let them dance on hype.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

madx said:


> Why u and kalu miah instantly reacted to insult me. I wouldn't brought this if u hadn't started whining.



Where did i insult you in this thread before your post accusing me?? Or where did i insult the dead blogger in this thread??? Show it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

kalu_miah said:


> Still spreading lies about me, I have had a wonderful experience with Indian posters there, they are polite, courteous and intelligent, unlike many "Internet Hindu" types here. We had many discussions that will fly right over the head of this genius above. But I got to see first hand how the Hindutva mind work.
> 
> I have lived with Hindu Bangladeshi friend and have Hindu Indian friends at work. *I do not hate Hindu's or India.*
> 
> Unlike this genius, I see a geopolitical threat arising from Hindutva or Hindu nationalism ideology of India that has been and will continue to affect Bangladesh negatively.



lol...

This from the guy who calls India/Hindutva the greatest enemy of Muslims on earth and...

openly talks of arming separatists to dismember India.

If someone spoke of giving arms to the BLA and TTP to break up Pakistan and then said "I don't hate Pakistan" he would be laughed at as a clown.

LOLzzz






Anyway keep your "let's destroy/breakup India" wet fantasies to yourself living in relative luxury in the US acting as some sort of cyber-strategist or "theorist" (as you called yourself). My people, I am a real Bangladeshi, have real problems to deal with such as poverty, illiteracy, health care, development etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

madx said:


> Now u also want to actively come on discussion. Isnt that ur intention.
> *And u r the intellectual here so everyone should stop.*
> Start ur



Oh really? Since when did I say that?


----------



## ShadowFaux

PlanetSoldier said:


> What's the point arguing with some hypocrites who stage their protest under security umbrella provided by govt. ....leave and let them dance on hype.


----------



## kalu_miah

Hammer-fist said:


> lol...
> 
> This from the guy who calls India/Hindutva the greatest enemy of Muslims on earth and...
> 
> openly talks of arming separatists to dismember India.
> 
> If someone spoke of giving arms to the BLA and TTP to break up Pakistan and then said "I don't hate Pakistan" he would be laughed at as a clown.
> 
> LOLzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway keep your "let's destroy/breakup India" wet fantasies to yourself living in relative luxury in the US acting as some sort of cyber-strategist or "theorist" (as you called yourself). My people, I am a real Bangladeshi, have real problems to deal with such as poverty, illiteracy, health care, development etc.



Question is why such anti-India stance bothers a "deshpremik" Bangladeshi, who cares about Bangladesh. You are not self appointed guardian of Bangladesh, so stop spreading lies and making baseless personal attacks on others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moander

kalu_miah said:


> All killing is inhuman. It should stop, period. And it starts with you. Live the change.



I beg to differ. Death penalty is needed for the protection of innocent. The fear of death minimize the number of murder. Not all killer get death penalty, its based on their crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> What's the point arguing with some hypocrites who stage their protest under security umbrella provided by govt. ....leave and let them dance on hype.



It's funny really. Their goals appear to be really big. And I mean, BIG! And yet what is clear to me is that they have no strategy whatsoever. Let alone a plan. 

Whatever is going on at Shahbagh is not a testament on who's a "R-word" and who isn't. It is a living testament as to why we fail. Things like poor governance, unstable politics, and such are due to lack of strategic foresight. Ethical standards are thrown right in the bin. It's simply a living testament to that, nothing else. 

Something tells me that this country will ultimately go to the dogs someday. Someone is most certainly trying to destabilize the country by dividing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Moander said:


> I beg to differ. Death penalty is needed for the protection of innocent. The fear of death minimize the number of murder. Not all killer get death penalty, its based on their crime.



Problem is all judges and justice system can make mistakes or can be biased or influenced. It is best to err on the side of caution. Life without parole is as good as dead, it is a little costly, but prison labor can cover the cost.


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> Question is why such anti-India stance bothers a "deshpremik" Bangladeshi



Because he knows the problems can be and should be solved diplomatically. Going Dexter Morgan on India doesn't give my country anything. Lose -lose situation for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

kalu_miah said:


> Question is why such anti-India stance bothers a "deshpremik" Bangladeshi, who cares about Bangladesh. You are not self appointed guardian of Bangladesh, so stop spreading lies and making baseless personal attacks on others.



I don't care if you attack India or not.

The problem is that you and Idune and others in the 4.6% group are trying to silence anyone who opposes a more moderate view on BD-Indian relations and yesterday sought to encourage people to insult other members as "RAW agents" etc. Idune, Al-Zakir and M_Saint are the ones who started attacking me on this forum first. Your telephone buddies Al-Zakir and M_Saint have sworn at me and my family. Anyway continue enjoying your lovely phone chats with them and discussing ways you can report, harass and ban Bangladeshi nationalists on this forum.

As for your lovely former friends from Bharat_Rakshak whom you were so impressed by.

They must be so disappointed that after being so nice to you and having such wonderful conversations you are going online to preach the destruction and break up of their country.




P.S. Bharat_Rakshak sucks and even Indian posters here say that. It's a forum for ultra-nationalist, Islamophobic Indians. The fact that you praise it is very disturbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

ShadowFaux said:


> Because he knows the problems can be and should be solved diplomatically. Going Dexter Morgan on India doesn't give my country anything. Lose -lose situation for us.



Great. Now Jamaat is Dexter Morgan 

Please, do update us when Jamaatis start drowning those pagans across the border in lakes of blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> Because he knows the problems can be and should be solved diplomatically. Going Dexter Morgan on India doesn't give my country anything. Lose -lose situation for us.



Really, Bangladesh is now a virtual vassal state. Bangladesh has no way to balance the threat that emerges from India. Uprooting Indian influence and agents would be a good start, only then can we have honest negotiation. Now it is Indian agents in Bangladesh negotiating with India, so Bangladesh is obviously getting short changed. And Indian agents try to sell the story to us, that this is not so, but the above is an open secret, Bangladeshi's and the whole world also knows it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

kalu_miah said:


> Problem is all judges and justice system can make mistakes or can be biased or influenced. It is best to err on the side of caution. Life without parole is as good as dead, it is a little costly, but prison labor can cover the cost.



You are underestimating the power of fear of death. Only few people don't fear death. Fear of death keeps the potential criminals in line.


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> Really, Bangladesh is now a virtual vassal state. Bangladesh has no way to balance the threat that emerges from India. Uprooting Indian influence and agents would be a good start, only then can we have honest negotiation. Now it is Indian agents in Bangladesh negotiating with India, so Bangladesh is obviously getting short changed. And Indian agents try to sell the story to us, that this is not so, but the above is an open secret, Bangladeshi's and the whole world also knows it.



Bangladesh is an independent state going forward on her own merit. Indian influence here is overrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

kalu_miah said:


> Really, Bangladesh is now a virtual vassal state. Bangladesh has no way to balance the threat that emerges from India. Uprooting Indian influence and agents would be a good start, only then can we have honest negotiation. Now it is Indian agents in Bangladesh negotiating with India, so Bangladesh is obviously getting short changed. And Indian agents try to sell the story to us, that this is not so, but the above is an open secret, Bangladeshi's and the whole world also knows it.



Bla, bla, bla...India this, India that...bla, bla, bla...

1. Bangladesh has China as its main arms supplier.
2. Bangladesh denies India transit.
3. Bangladesh recently blocked Indian transhipment through its territory.
4. BGB recently killed some Indians.
5. Today Bangladesh banned a Hindi language cartoon.

Bangladesh bans Hindi-dubbed Japanese cartoon



> Bangladesh bans Hindi-dubbed Japanese cartoon
> Dhaka, Feb 15, 2013, (PTI) :
> Bangladesh has banned a popular Hindi-dubbed Japanese cartoon for its "negative impact" on children but denied the step was taken because the show was telecast in Hindi.
> 
> "A circular has been issued asking cable operators not to air Doraemon as it contains scenes where a character frequently lies or tries to escape school work," an information ministry spokesman told PTI.
> 
> Yesterday, Information Minister Hasanul Haque Inu had told the Parliament that "the government doesn't want children's educational atmosphere to be hampered by Doraemon."
> 
> The spokesman however denied reports that the ban on Japanese cartoon Doraemon was imposed because it was dubbed in Hindi.
> 
> Local media reports had earlier expressed concern that Doraemon addicts preferred to speak in Hindi instead of the native tongue Bengali.
> 
> Ruling Awami League lawmaker Shahriar Alam had last week demanded immediate ban on airing of the cartoon Doraemon in the country adding that foreign cartoons should be aired after dubbing them in 'Bangla'.



This in itself is nothing major but is just one example of the fact that we are an independent country and much of the nonsense and rants about "Indian control" are just malicious propaganda spread by members of the 4.6% club.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

Hammer-fist said:


> Bla, bla, bla...India this, India that...bla, bla, bla...
> 
> 1. Bangladesh has China as its main arms supplier.
> 2. Bangladesh denies India transit.
> 3. Bangladesh recently blocked Indian transhipment through its territory.
> 4. BGB recently killed some Indians.
> 5. Today Bangladesh banned a Hindi language cartoon.
> 
> Bangladesh bans Hindi-dubbed Japanese cartoon
> 
> 
> 
> This in itself is nothing major but is just one example of the fact that we are an independent country and much of the nonsense and rants about "Indian control" are just malicious propaganda spread by members of the 4.6% club.



Some ppl love to day dream and try to accuse other for everything.
They love to live in their imaginary world and avoids the real fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Hammer-fist said:


> I don't care if you attack India or not.
> 
> The problem is that you and Idune and others in the 4.6% group are trying to silence anyone who opposes a more moderate view on BD-Indian relations and yesterday sought to encourage people to insult other members as "RAW agents" etc. Idune, Al-Zakir and M_Saint are the ones who started attacking me on this forum first. Your telephone buddies Al-Zakir and M_Saint have sworn at me and my family. Anyway continue enjoying your lovely phone chats with them and discussing ways you can report, harass and ban Bangladeshi nationalists on this forum.
> 
> As for your lovely former friends from Bharat_Rakshak whom you were so impressed by.
> 
> They must be so disappointed that after being so nice to you and having such wonderful conversations you are going online to preach the destruction and break up of their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Bharat_Rakshak sucks and even Indian posters here say that. It's a forum for ultra-nationalist, Islamophobic Indians. The fact that you praise it is very disturbing.



No, you do care, it seems you only care about India. And you are one disgusting human being, I will say this, because you twist and turn every little piece of personal information to attack me that you got from me which I shared with an open mind. Do it. But you will fail to smear me, because I stand on truth and honesty and you are the little man trying to smear me with your little attacks.

At least the "Islamophobic Indians" do not go as low as you.

As for breaking up India, all of us troll from time to time, and those posts were part of that. Indians do not take it seriously, as Bangladesh by itself has no power to do it, nor is China interested in such a venture. So give it a rest and stop using this little piece of information to smear me. It is childish.



ShadowFaux said:


> Bangladesh is an independent state going forward on her own merit. Indian influence here is overrated.



India has taken over Bangladesh using its agents within Bangladesh, anyone who says otherwise has an agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Hammer-fist said:


> Bla, bla, bla...India this, India that...bla, bla, bla...
> 
> 1. Bangladesh has China as its main arms supplier.
> 2. Bangladesh denies India transit.
> 3. Bangladesh recently blocked Indian transhipment through its territory.
> 4. BGB recently killed some Indians.
> 5. Today Bangladesh banned a Hindi language cartoon.
> 
> Bangladesh bans Hindi-dubbed Japanese cartoon
> 
> 
> 
> This in itself is nothing major but is just one example of the fact that we are an independent country and much of the nonsense and rants about "Indian control" are just malicious propaganda spread by members of the 4.6% club.



I think we give India too much credit. Calling Bangladesh a virtual vassal state is going too far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

kalu_miah said:


> No, you do care, it seems you only care about India. And you are *one disgusting human being*, I will say this, because you twist and turn every little piece of personal information to attack me that you got from me which I shared with an open mind. Do it. But you will fail to smear me, because I stand on truth and honesty and you are the little man trying to smear me with your little attacks.
> 
> At least the "Islamophobic Indians" do not go as low as you.
> 
> As for breaking up India, all of us troll from time to time, and those posts were part of that. Indians do not take it seriously, as Bangladesh by itself has no power to do it, nor is China interested in such a venture. So give it a rest and stop using this little piece of information to smear me. It is childish.





Hey...steady on there buddy, that's very offensive and insulting language.

But hey guess, that's fine as no one is using the words "Jamati", or "rezakar" which is of course totally unacceptable.

As for India, some facts for you my foul-mouthed friend.

1. I never visit the India forum (maybe one or two posts in my early days, with me criticizing Shiv Sena)
2. I do not start threads about India but about Bangladesh e.g. Bangladesh and Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and trade with South America, Bangladesh and Bhutan.

So I guess this is the new rule in PDF, members of the 4.6% club can insult people and call them "disgusting human beings", but the words "Jamati" and "rezakar" must never be uttered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

People already know what is propaganda and what is not, so break your key boards, but fact is fact.


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> India has taken over Bangladesh using its agents within Bangladesh, anyone who says otherwise has an agenda.



India has taken over Bangladesh? Dude, did you even read Hammer's last post? Are you that naive? 

Trying to push the false idea of India taking over Bangladesh into people's mind seems like an agenda to me. 
If India and Bangladesh becomes hostile towards each other, i wonder who become the beneficiaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

Anyway Kalu_miah, I'm not even going to bother reporting you, as you are a deluded person who believes in his own greatness and intelligence and who believes everyone should pay heed to your "wisdom", e.g. "new world order", ASEAN + and other nonsense.

You start childish threads literally encouraging posters to attack other forum members and call them names, and when someone points out how incoherent a lot of your "ideas" are, you lash out and insult them e.g.

*"a disgusting human being"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

@kalu_miah though u r too confusing. U started unrest since u started ur revisit in this forum.
Okay I will welcome ur intention.
If no slang language or insult is used by any side we can make useful conversation.
These are terms from my side:
1.Nothing negative against the country.
2.No Hindu-Muslim abusive words.
3.Respect of others view.
4.Less political discussion.
5.Less killing news.

If these terms are mate no one will bother of what one shared if he isnt interested. He can politely oppose to anyone's post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> India has taken over Bangladesh? Dude, did you even read Hammer's last post? Are you that naive?
> 
> Trying to push the false idea of India taking over Bangladesh into people's mind seems like an agenda to me.
> If India and Bangladesh becomes hostile towards each other, i wonder who become the beneficiaries.



No, we should promote the great friend India, who has been making deserts in Bangladesh using Farakka and Tipaimukh.



madx said:


> @kalu_miah though u r too confusing. U started unrest since u started ur revisit in this forum.
> Okay I will welcome ur intention.
> If no slang language or insult is used by any side we can make useful conversation.
> These are terms from my side:
> 1.Nothing negative against the country.
> 2.No Hindu-Muslim abusive words.
> 3.Respect of others view.
> 4.Less political discussion.
> 5.Less killing news.
> 
> If these terms are mate no one will bother of what one shared if he isnt interested. He can politely oppose to anyone's post.



First you have to tackle your abusive leader of the pack who promotes the 4.6% myth and paints all of us who do not agree with you guys with a broad brush.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

kalu_miah said:


> No, we should promote the great friend India, who has been making deserts in Bangladesh using Farakka and Tipaimukh.
> 
> 
> 
> First you have to tackle your abusive leader of the pack who promotes the 4.6% myth and paints all of us who do not agree with you guys with a broad brush.



1. Mr Bharat_Rakshak for your information, I am not the leader of any pack. Your friends Al-Zakir, M_Saint, Idune and others started insulting me just because I disagreed with their extremist views in the same way @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT @animelive have also been attacked.

2. Everyone knows what your agenda is and that is to get rid of Bangladeshi nationalists such as me whom you have insulted with nasty language.

You guys have already got the word "raz*kar" banned and are now baying for more blood.

You have insulted me with ****** words but I have not gone down to your level.

P.S. Mr Bharat_Rakshak, 4.6% is the share of the votes that Jamat e Islami got in the Bangladeshi elections of 2008, not a myth but a cold hard fact. One that seems to offend you. Sorry but not much I can do about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> First you have to tackle your abusive leader of the pack who promotes the 4.6% myth and paints all of us who do not agree with you guys with a broad brush.



4.6% is a myth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> No, we should promote the great friend India, who has been making deserts in Bangladesh using Farakka and Tipaimukh.
> 
> First you have to tackle your abusive leader of the pack who promotes the 4.6% myth and paints all of us who do not agree with you guys with a broad brush.



Sorry that 4.6% myth wasnt on my list. Why that bothers u as u r not a jamati.
I also dont agree with him on 4.6%. But I respect his posts.
See what I posted recently. If u dont like just ignore.



madx said:


> Jamat's actual vote is 0.4%.
> They only get 4-5% votes bcoz they do election with bnp.
> Bnp will get Minus10% vote if they go with jamat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> 46% is a myth?



Most PDF Bangladeshi posters belong to Jamat is a myth. I don't care what % vote they got what is their share of constituents, but hamer holds onto this 4.6% figure to promote his myth.


----------



## kobiraaz

@madx where is my reply?


----------



## scholseys

Perpetrators of this heinous crime should be tracked down and be brought to justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> Most PDF Bangladeshi posters belong to Jamat is a myth. I don't care what % vote they got what is their share of constituents, but hamer holds onto this 4.6% figure to promote his myth.



You are not making sense. You are saying you don't believe in the figure 4.6% and you are also saying you don't really know, right?



madx said:


> Jamat's actual vote is 0.4%.
> They only get 4-5% votes bcoz they do election with bnp.



That was cruel man, that was cruel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

ShadowFaux said:


> 4.6% is a myth?







Bangladeshi general election, 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

kobiraaz said:


> @madx where is my reply?



Risalat quoted me and I given him cue as he mentioned ur name.




madx said:


> I cant believe "There are currently 1788 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1784 guests)"
> 
> OMG





RiasatKhan said:


> I found it on facebook.News blogger killed with kobi bhai's avatar.I was like WTF...did he kill him??





madx said:


> I dont know these guys here r highly suspicious. Anyting can happen. Someday back kobi made a comment that he wanted to kill someone with his bare hand.
> And today so many viewers in this particular page highly suspicious.



And u guys started whinning. Thats it. If u want to remove it I can remove.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

the incident just happend today but the fingers point on shibir because they are the binificiary . simple comon sense and if anything happend the suspect is the who is benificiary from the incident .i hope you get it. i know you are smart


kalu_miah said:


> I asked for source or evidence, without these, it is just a baseless allegation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

ShadowFaux said:


> Because he knows the problems can be and should be solved diplomatically. Going Dexter Morgan on India doesn't give my country anything. Lose -lose situation for us.




We have seen your brand of "diplomacy" where Awami League submit Bangladesh and Bangladeshi interest to india. Awami League minister justifies BSF killing as "self defense". 

NO ONE can call submission to india as "diplomacy". And NO ONE is that naive about your "diplomatic" deception.



Hammer-fist said:


> Bangladeshi general election, 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Person who thinks wiki, which can be updated "joe" is authoritative source for Bangladesh political map is utterly lacks understanding about Bangladesh, let alone has any credibility what so ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

sepoi said:


> the incident just happend today but the fingers point on shibir because they are the binificiary .



That is where aggressor play and act like victim. That is age old Indo-Awami trick. You want to proof. Just look at Ramu attack how Awami League attacked Buddhist population and then came back to blame opposition and Jamaat. Real beneficiaries are Indian and Awami League fascist cause and here are real motives:

*BE AWARE - Indian and Awami League Killer(s) acting as victim*

Let&#8217;s not forget what these bloggers are inciting? Look at their demand charter that was handed to parliament speaker. 



> *Youths submit do-list for JS*
> The charter also calls for a ban on the Jamaat-e-Islami and like-minded religion-based political parties, anti-liberation forces and collaborators of Pakistani occupation forces.
> 
> Besides, all businesses, socio-cultural bodies and media outlets run by war criminals should be banned, the charter says, naming Islamic Bank, Ibne Sina, Focus and Retina coaching centres and media outlets Diganta TV, daily newspapers Naya Diganta, Amar Desh and Sangram and Sonar Bangla Blogs.
> 
> Source: Youths submit do-list for JS



These are violent fascist mind used blog as their tool to spread their fascist message and now these fascist &#8220;bloggers&#8221; using Indian and Awami league sponsored stage in Shahbagh to incite civil war and direct attack on newspaper, media, bank and business institutions. These are fascist extremist to core.
All Indian run and Awami League security/intel apparatus are watching over all these fascist mob leaders 24/7; where they are and what they do. *There is a fat chance anyone from outside can reach and kill these indian and Awami League protected price possessions for instigation.Within such tight Indo-Awami watch only people who can reach this blogger was Indian trained Awami League security/intel apparatus/killing squad. * 

*Motive behind blogger murder*

*1)* Shahbagh fascist fest was losing its steam, just early yesterday afternoon it was announced that fascist fest will be from 3pm-10pm. But soon after blogger death news came fascist fest leader reverted their decision and announced have 24 hrs fascist fest. No way Jamaat would want that type of outcome.

*2)* Indian trained Awami League killing squad had been responsible for number of high profile political figure, Saudi diplomat killing and disappearance. This blogger killing has Indian trained Awami League killing squad written all over it. All the while Indian run and Awami League security/intel apparatus permitted such killing.

*3)* As Jamaat is the target Shahbagh fascist fest, killing one of their own fascist blogger will give them more ammunition to call for more Jamaat blood. And advance indian and awami league goal of pushing Bangladesh towards civil war shahbagh mob is inciting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

idune said:


> That is where aggressor play and act like victim. That is age old Indo-Awami trick. You want to proof. Just look at Ramu attack how Awami League attacked Buddhist population and then came back to blame opposition and Jamaat. Real beneficiaries are Indian and Awami League fascist cause and here are real motives:
> 
> *BE AWARE - Indian and Awami League Killer(s) acting as victim*
> 
> Let&#8217;s not forget what these bloggers are inciting? Look at their demand charter that was handed to parliament speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> These are violent fascist mind used blog as their tool to spread their fascist message and now these fascist &#8220;bloggers&#8221; using Indian and Awami league sponsored stage in Shahbagh to incite civil war and direct attack on newspaper, media, bank and business institutions. These are fascist extremist to core.
> All Indian run and Awami League security/intel apparatus are watching over all these fascist mob leaders 24/7; where they are and what they do. *There is a fat chance anyone from outside can reach and kill these indian and Awami League protected price possessions for instigation.Within such tight Indo-Awami watch only people who can reach this blogger was Indian trained Awami League security/intel apparatus/killing squad. *
> 
> *Motive behind blogger murder*
> 
> *1)* Shahbagh fascist fest was losing its steam, just early yesterday afternoon it was announced that fascist fest will be from 3pm-10pm. But soon after blogger death news came fascist fest leader reverted their decision and announced have 24 hrs fascist fest. No way Jamaat would want that type of outcome.
> 
> *2)* Indian trained Awami League killing squad had been responsible for number of high profile political figure, Saudi diplomat killing and disappearance. This blogger killing has Indian trained Awami League killing squad written all over it. All the while Indian run and Awami League security/intel apparatus permitted such killing.
> 
> *3)* As Jamaat is the target Shahbagh fascist fest, killing one of their own fascist blogger will give them more ammunition to call for more Jamaat blood. And advance indian and awami league goal of pushing Bangladesh towards civil war shahbagh mob is inciting.



What is your opinion about people here who are supporting this fascist mob? Are they brain dead or there are personal and family interest involved?


----------



## idune

kalu_miah said:


> What is your opinion about people here who are supporting this fascist mob? Are they brain dead or there are personal and family interest involved?


Some are from personal and family background. many of them are brain washed with indian and Awami mantra. You would find many of these Dhaka centric young generation has demented human and general value formed by Prothom alo, DS and indian media culture. These section care very little about country or interest, they care what has been said "cool" in TV or Prothom Alo type media. That is where you would find difference even between Awami League leaders (Toafel Ahmed, Kader Siddiqi etc.) from previous generation who has at least some degree of self respect and interest of the country in mind than this new generation of Awami and leftist fan. Good thing is this section does not represent Bangladeshi population of 160 million, regardless of their show in Shahbagh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

idune said:


> Some are from personal and family background. many of them are brain washed with indian and Awami mantra. You would find many of these Dhaka centric young generation has demented human and general value formed by Prothom alo, DS and indian media culture. These section care very little about country or interest, they care what has been said "cool" in TV or Prothom Alo type media. That is where you would find difference even between Awami League leaders (Toafel Ahmed, Kader Siddiqi etc.) from previous generation who has at least some degree of self respect and interest of the country in mind than this new generation of Awami and leftist fan. Good thing is this section does not represent Bangladeshi population of 160 million, regardless of their show in Shahbagh.



Good to know. Media brainwashing works, in all countries. But how do we explain the people who were and are not in Bangladesh?


----------



## idune

kalu_miah said:


> Good to know. Media brainwashing works, in all countries. But how do we explain the people who were and are not in Bangladesh?



Most of these who are outside Bangladesh has been brain washed and/or influence by family and crowd they mix up with. For example, Udichi, a cultural front to recruit and introduce young to leftist extremism. Folks who were around that extremist organization still holds extreme view and value even they are outside Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Hammer-fist said:


> So people can rejoice in the murder of a Bangladeshi citizen?
> 
> They can (like Al-Zakir and his "wajib ul qatal" comments) advocate the murder and killing of Bangladeshi citizens, however the problem is with those who disagree with them?
> 
> @nuclearpak @WebMaster Please take note kalu_miah has an agenda whereby he wants to silence anyone who disagrees with his and his supporters views and is going to lobby actively for more and more restrictions on what we can say in the hope that we end up not being able to disagree with his views or end up leaving the forum.



I am not hypocrite. I call spade a spade. He got what he deserve. This douchebag has been creating a lot of problem in our society. He made a lot of people mad. It's OK if some one become murtid but how dare he disrespect our prophet(s.a.a.w). Dead Fasaadi is a great gift of Allah. 

Webmaster and other mods are aware of your motive and why you are here. You are neither true to this forum nor well wisher of Bangladesh. You are a trouble maker, Bharti lover and you have come here along with other Awami Bengali's to denigrate Bangladesh sub-forum. I am requesting @MBI Munshi to discuss about you with management to settle this matter. 

I myself already express my concern to Webmaster regarding you and other Awami bengalis. I am also requesting other Bangladeshi Islamic nationalist to do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

dune said:


> Most of these who are outside Bangladesh has been brain washed and/or influence by family and crowd they mix up with. For example, Udichi, a cultural front to recruit and introduce young to leftist extremism. Folks who were around that extremist organization still holds extreme view and value even they are outside Bangladesh.



UDICHI was formed to spread mushrik ideology in the name of Bengali culture by none other than Awami maloon league and it's dhoti culture loving, Tagore worshiping, Islamic named maloon intellectual. They are diluting and corrupting the culture of majority and sad part is, majority isn't dong much to eliminate this dark pagan force. 

Take a look at our cultural shows. It's totally derived from Hindu culture and ritual. If anyone sees it, they they will be thinking Bangladesh is a majority Hindu country. I challenge if anyone can prove me wrong. 

Ai shab kabis intellectual Der jhota dia marte marte theek Kara darkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bond

Al-zakir said:


> UDICHI was formed to spread *mushrik *ideology in the name of Bengali culture by none other than Awami *maloon* league and it's *dhoti culture* loving, *Tagore worshiping*, Islamic named *maloon *intellectual. They are diluting and corrupting the culture of majority and sad part is, majority isn't dong much to eliminate this dark *pagan force*.
> 
> Take a look at our cultural shows. It's totally derived from Hindu culture and ritual. If anyone sees it, they they will be thinking Bangladesh is a majority Hindu country. I challenge if anyone can prove me wrong.
> 
> Ai shab kabis intellectual Der jhota dia marte marte theek Kara darkar.




I just love to see frustrated Jamati/Raza*kars!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

sepoi said:


> when they lose their morals and bankrupt idiology, they start the assasination. i strongly protest this killing !



Awami kangaroo court imprisoned a man based on fabricated evidence(dadagiri) yet these low life fasaadi demanding death sentence. Not only him but they want to kill all Jamat leaders. So what logic or moral you are taking about? This is ludicrous that you are pointing at Jamat when the fact is they are the victim of oppressive killer regime. Where is your morale bro. Does your moral goes to sleep when it's comes to Jamat-Shibir and wake up when it's about Awami. Under what moral ground, Shahbaghi crowed demanding death to Jamat leader? Ora moger maulk pais naki j ja khusi ta karbe aar emni emni kalas paiyaa jave. Aage aage dekho ki hoy. I am afraid Iblees la-hasina forcing Bd in to some sort of civil war.


----------



## mb444

Whilst one is not familiar with whoever this blogger character is.... if indeed he was murdered for what he wrote then it should be deplored in the strongest terms. In a democracy let there be free speech. One need not agree but freedom to express oneself must be held sacrosanct. The law enforcement agencies should bring to book whoever did it. Given the level of protection BAL is providing its shahbhag herd how was this guy different.... Is he the proverbial sacrificial lamb? Let's hope that is not the case and our vaunted police force manages to get to the bottom of this.... It time they did their actual job...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Al-zakir said:


> I am not hypocrite. I call spade a spade. He got what he deserve. This douchebag has been creating a lot of problem in our society. He made a lot of people mad. It's OK if some one become murtid but how dare he disrespect our prophet(s.a.a.w). Dead Fasaadi is a great gift of Allah.
> 
> Webmaster and other mods are aware of your motive and why you are here. You are neither true to this forum nor well wisher of Bangladesh. You are a trouble maker, Bharti lover and you have come here along with other Awami Bengali's to denigrate Bangladesh sub-forum. I am requesting @MBI Munshi to discuss about you with management to settle this matter.
> 
> I myself already express my concern to Webmaster regarding you and other Awami bengalis. I am also requesting other Bangladeshi Islamic nationalist to do the same.



I am not sure why Kalu-Miah is being targeted by Hammer-Fist. KM is one of the more informed Bangladeshi posters on PDF. Stop making false allegations to get people banned Hammer-Fist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

haha well said 


Bond said:


> I just love to see frustrated Jamati/Raza*kars!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sepoi

Look i didnt even mentioned who did this ! or for what but its a common menifeso ppl kill another ppl just they dont believe the same idilogy.forget awamileage , jammat here.i tell you one thing in spanish civil war the facist killed the famous poet federico garcia lorka becuase he was a socialist .it shouldn't be happend .and if that blogger did or said anything bad about the islam then allah will punish him ,no we. thats what i wanted to tell !!my moral is 100% alright


Al-zakir said:


> Awami kangaroo court imprisoned a man based on fabricated evidence(dadagiri) yet these low life fasaadi demanding death sentence. Not only him but they want to kill all Jamat leaders. So what logic or moral you are taking about? This is ludicrous that you are pointing at Jamat when the fact is they are the victim of oppressive killer regime. Where is your morale bro. Does your moral goes to sleep whennot us. it's comes to Jamat-Shibir and wake up when it's about Awami. Under what moral ground, Shahbaghi crowed demanding death to Jamat leader? Ora moger maulk pais naki j ja khusi ta karbe aar emni emni kalas paiyaa jave. Aage aage dekho ki hoy. I am afraid Iblees la-hasina forcing Bd in to some sort of civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*17 bloggers are at the hit list of shibir cadre...*

à¦¶à¦¿à¦¬à¦¿à¦° à¦à§à¦¯à¦¾à¦¡à¦¾à¦°à¦¦à§à¦° à¦¹à¦à¦²à¦¿à¦¸à§à¦ à¦à¦¾à¦°à§à¦à§à¦à§ à§§à§* à¦¬à§à¦²à¦à¦¾à¦°!


----------



## sepoi

if someone is nastik doesnt allow us to kill him, if it was like that then we have to kill all the taoist/chinese for the reason.


shehab21 said:


> !!!!!!!!! how can people do this kind work ? Murder is a big crime in our ISLAM. by the way i see he is a Nastik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

kalu_miah said:


> Any source or evidence suggesting that Shibir carried out this killing?



Our deeply politicized media will soon made this killing A shibir act

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

sepoi said:


> if someone is nastik doesnt allow us to kill him, if it was like that then we have to kill all the taoist/chinese for the reason.



Open your eyes a little bit. Have you read his blog?


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> Open your eyes a little bit. Have you read his blog?



he is like a school girl, bro. He wants mob justice for ict at the same condones the killing of a man who preaches hate against islam. He has an awami league agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kalu_miah said:


> Problem is all judges and justice system can make mistakes or can be biased or influenced. It is best to err on the side of caution. Life without parole is as good as dead, it is a little costly, but prison labor can cover the cost.



While death penalty is not acceptable in most cases, I differ with the view in the cases of genocide especially when Bangladeshi people get killed. Anyone who is involved in killing unarmed civilian must be killed through either covert or overt operations. I want killers' death but it doesn't confine to only 71. If it were 1972, my demand would be to execute war criminals who collaborated genocide. Now after 42 years it's not only war criminals, many people lost their lives within this time. Like war criminals bsf is also criminal who killed enormous unarmed Bangladeshi. So, anyone who killed our people have to die like mosad does in many cases.

I'm against current war tribunal because it's politically motivated trial targeted to opponents with some other views. No one from the list prepared under 1973 war crime act has been arrested rather a party's members have been targeted. Only some blind morons can support such tribunal. Again, the so called movement is invoking fascism officially demanding capital punishment where tribunal failed to prove one enough guilty to be hanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

kobiraaz said:


> Open your eyes a little bit. Have you read his blog?



I have read his blog........it was horrible......but still that does not justify his killing......refer to case of Abu Sufian.....staunch opponent of the Prophet(PBUH).....fought against him......but the Prophet(PBUH) did not have him killed.....Abu Sufian became a muslim later and fought for the case of Muslims.How do we know that this guy could not have become a Muslim one day??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandalf

A BD patriot had been murdered.
Wheres 3-4 Jamati Thugs have been nuetralized by police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

RiasatKhan said:


> I have read his blog........it was horrible......but still that does not justify his killing......refer to case of Abu Sufian.....staunch opponent of the Prophet(PBUH).....fought against him......but the Prophet(PBUH) did not have him killed.....Abu Sufian became a muslim later and fought for the case of Muslims.How do we know that this guy could not have become a Muslim one day??



i decided to stop preaching here few days ago after someone requested me to stop.... he meant people are not ready to go that deep ... Just like you cant feed a breast fed infant other foods suddenly.... but as you asked this post is for you.....

Abu Sufian Converted to Islam just before Mecca Conquest when he had no other option but to surrender....

Muhammad (pbuh) forgave everyone.. Even Hind who ate Hamza's liver... 

But 5-6 meccan men/women were executed after Mecca Conquest....

Do you know who were they?? 

Those who used to Ridicule our Prophet (S), his wives and companions by Singing and Dancing... 

i forgot their name... Try to Google to find out more... or @Hammer-fist might know... He knows a lot ........

See you are wrong here? you should nt preach when you dont have clear idea... You will have to bear the consequences 

I dont support Assassination of Anyone... Fitna is most dangerous crime.... Even secular country like Indonesia gives capital punishment for Thaba like People... This man Blogger Thaba was an anarchist --- You reap what you sow.. If they continue to write like this, this will happen continuously.... Govt must act to prevent such people from Blogging......

*This post is for Riasat.. please other non muslims and liberal muslims dont quote it....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

* Take advantage of past political blunders and constantly remind peole about them
* Spread lies about opposition based on shaky evidence for years
* Years later, set up a pre-planned trial
* Give death sentence to a small figure
* Give life sentence to a larger figure, this should enrage the gullible youth
* Use bloggers to starts protests
* Let protests gain momentum
* If momentum starts to decrease or bloggers soften their stance, kill a blogger, momentum should increase
Repeat until:
- the protesters have martyrs whom they shall idolize for years to come, idols are necessary to upkeep momentum
- the opposition (of the protest, not necessarily political opposition) are demonized even further
* Do not forget to oil the propaganda machine
- quickly and tactfully imply/blame that the opposition did the killing(s)
- momentum gained from previous steps should ensure belief in all propaganda
* Use propaganda to incite more bloggers and fuel protests
* Et voila, you now have a self-sustaining political goal-achiever
* Sit back, relax and enjoy the show, the mainstream Bangladeshis will take it from here

Quite the plan, I must say. Why make yourself look bad when the ignorant masses can do the dirty work for you.

But then again, I may just be another "raza-kaar sympathizer" spreading propaganda! Be careful!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

kobiraaz said:


> i decided to stop preaching here few days ago after someone requested me to stop.... he meant people are not ready to go that deep ... Just like you cant feed a breast fed infant other foods suddenly.... but as you asked this post is for you.....
> 
> Abu Sufian Converted to Islam just before Mecca Conquest when he had no other option but to surrender....
> 
> Muhammad (pbuh) forgave everyone.. Even Hind who ate Hamza's liver...
> 
> But 5-6 meccan men/women were executed after Mecca Conquest....
> 
> Do you know who are they??
> 
> Those who used to Ridicule our Prophet (S), his wives and companions by Singing and Dancing...
> 
> i forgot their name... Try to Google to find out more... or @Hammer-fist might know... He knows a lot ........
> 
> See you are wrong here? you should nt preach when you dont have clear idea... You will have to bear the consequences
> 
> I dont support Assassination of Anyone... Fitna is most dangerous crime.... Even secular country like Indonesia gives capital punishment for Thaba like People... This man Blogger Thaba was *an anarchist* --- You reap what you sow.. If they continue to write like this, this will happen continuously.... Govt must act to prevent such people from Blogging......
> 
> *This post is for Riasat.. please other non muslims and liberal muslims dont quote it....*



I take issue with the use of that word. Anarchism is associated with absence of govt. also it is associated with absence of hierarchy:
Anarchism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am a big fan and supporter of one aspect of anarchism: Direct Democracy:
Direct democracy: An anarchist alternative to voting | libcom.org

I do not know enough to comment about this man, but just wanted to point out that anarchism is not a dirty word. Occupy Wall Street movement is tied to anarchism, inside OWS they had working groups for outreach with religious groups as well as interfaith initiatives. And they had consensus form of decision making in their General Assembly, something I am not sure if this Shahbag movement has.

Bangladesh or any other country in South Asia is simply not ready for this kind of movement on the street. The region has not reached that level of social evolution. Arab Spring shows that some Arab countries have reached that level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

